# Pinky loop for hammer grip



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I wanted to shoot my hammer grip with a more relaxed hold. So, I reshaped a little wood threaded j hook I hand lying around in my miscellaneous hardware. Cut off the extra and drilled a pilot hole. Threaded it in till the other end touches. It's not perfect yet. I'm developing the idea.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice mod!! I might have to try that


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I have thought about leather pinky loop like some people do but I think this might be better. Great idea.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I thought of leather first. Then this came to mind. Faster for me and cleaner.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks great!
Maybe try a for a larger pinky loop and wrap some paracord around it and it may give you that super comfortable feeling all around the loop. Looks great though, keep it up!


----------

